# Film Scores other than jw study scores



## DDK (Feb 24, 2013)

Are there any other full film score available other than John Williams?
Thanks


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 24, 2013)

Red Pony Suite - Copland

Henry III - Walton

Our Town - Copland

West Side Story

Marco Beltrami has some things available on his web site.


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Feb 24, 2013)

Just tossing out a thought...not to cause controversy...

Study the scores that JW and others studied


----------



## bryla (Feb 25, 2013)

Jimbo 88 @ Mon Feb 25 said:


> Just tossing out a thought...not to cause controversy...
> 
> Study the scores that JW and others studied


Sounds very true!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 25, 2013)

There's another whole recent thread about this. Check that out.


----------



## bryla (Feb 25, 2013)

There are actually quite a few threads from many years ago also... They all seem to come to the same conclusion.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 25, 2013)

What are you looking for exactly?

There was a massive film score book called On the Track released back in the early 90s that had a lot of score examples of conductors scores.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 25, 2013)

Where are you located? If in LA then sign up for a Scott Smalley class. You get a ton of scores from Goldsmith, Silvestri, Elfman, etc etc and he teaches you a ton in two days. He does classes about once or twice a year, sometimes in NYC or other places.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Mar 14, 2013)

Edward Scissorhands now available - $75.00US
http://www.omnimusicpublishing.com/


----------



## david robinson (Mar 14, 2013)

the whole damn lot should be available for study.
from Waxman, Steiner, onwards. j.


----------



## jaeroe (Mar 14, 2013)

dcoscina @ Mon Feb 25 said:


> What are you looking for exactly?
> 
> There was a massive film score book called On the Track released back in the early 90s that had a lot of score examples of conductors scores.



that was pretty heavily redone with a ton of newer examples around 2002. it was fantastic in it's original form and the new one is miles better. many of the examples are condensed or sketches, though.


----------



## JimmyPoppa (Mar 16, 2013)

dcoscina @ Mon Feb 25 said:


> What are you looking for exactly?
> 
> There was a massive film score book called On the Track released back in the early 90s that had a lot of score examples of conductors scores.



Is this it?

http://www.amazon.com/On-Track-Guide-Contemporary-Scoring/dp/0415941369/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363419335&sr=8-1&keywords=On+The+Track (http://www.amazon.com/On-Track-Guide-Co ... +The+Track)

Be Well,

Jimmy


----------



## Peter Alexander (Mar 16, 2013)

JimmyPoppa @ Sat Mar 16 said:


> dcoscina @ Mon Feb 25 said:
> 
> 
> > What are you looking for exactly?
> ...



Yes!


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 16, 2013)

There is a terrific thread over at Film Score Monthly where William Stromberg has posted a number of score excerpts. His collection must be amazing.

http://www.filmscoremonthly.com/board/p ... &archive=0


----------



## Peter Alexander (Mar 16, 2013)

dcoscina @ Sat Mar 16 said:


> There is a terrific thread over at Film Score Monthly where William Stromberg has posted a number of score excerpts. His collection must be amazing.
> 
> http://www.filmscoremonthly.com/board/p ... &archive=0



What a great gift! Thank you for posting this.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 17, 2013)

That's incredible!


----------



## sstern (Apr 16, 2013)

Now I know how to spend the following hours ! Thanks, dcoscina


----------



## dinerdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Ah yes, "On The Track" by Karlin/Wright changed my life. That was a serious glimpse into film scoring before so much info was available. 856 'real world' pages.


----------

